# Free Unridable OTTB



## mdesera (Jun 30, 2014)

By the way, this is his lineage.
Equineline


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

No. Horses aren't puppies. Let your little sister develop an affection and appreciation for horses by being around other nice horses.

You may, at this time, think you can offer this one a "forever home." But, if your personal situation changes for the worse you will face the heartache of making a tough decision.

If this horse is so unsound that it can never move with the addition of even 100 lbs., what will the poor thing do if it gains weight? If it is so unsound, perhaps euthanasia is the kindest option.

It may be that the horse's current owner is merely dumping the inevitable on someone else.


----------



## mdesera (Jun 30, 2014)

By the way, this is his lineage.
Equineline


----------



## mdesera (Jun 30, 2014)

Didn't mean double post. And no. No euthanasia. Three vets have cleared him to be a companion horse. I will have two years with him before I consider introducing my sister to him, so there's plenty of time to consider the options.


----------



## skiafoxmorgan (Mar 5, 2014)

It's a young, permanently unsound horse. Twenty years from now, he'll still be eating hay. And not for nothing, lineage means squat with a gelding. He could be Secretariat himself, and without testicles, he'd be just another broken down gelding. 

If he could be a super quiet leadline horse, walk and maybe trot, he might be of value to someone in a therapy barn, but to voluntarily take on twenty years of pasture puff? I would say not. If you are okay with twenty years of light ground work and trick training (assuming that isn't too strenuous with his leg) then go for it, understanding that he may take up space needed for a healthy horse down the line, then do it. But you sound young, and time is a nebulous construct to the young. Twenty years is a lot longer than it sounds, and any number of things can happen to you in those years. 

It's sad, but euthanasia may be his best choice, assuming the vets have really given him so bleak an outlook. Not because he can't stand and eat, but because it saves him from a worse fate down the road: starvation, slaughter, auction circuits, neglect.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

If you decide to take a look at him take a vet that is good and does PPEs. He can examine the horse and decide whether he could possibly hold up to some light riding, be a pasture puff, or just needs to go. :/

Keeping him as a pasture puff will take a toll on you. He won't earn his keep by draining your money. And think of the money you'll spend on vet bills if he were to injure himself while just WALKING on flat ground.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

There are things worse than death.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

A young TB might be a very bad choice for a toddler... I say - don't take this risk.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Not a good plan.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Agree with the others, a small pony would be a much better choice.

Even if a small pony is unrideable it would be a much less expensive companion and teacher.


----------



## piglet (Oct 2, 2012)

Let's say this "free" young horse never needs extra vet care, and lives to be 20 years old.
For only $10 a month extra, averaged over those 14 years, you would have $1680 to spend on a horse/pony that would be WAY better suited for your sister. 
Could you train your horse to be child safe?


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Where do you live? I see tons of old camp horses and schoolies given away all the time. Craigslist is loaded with older horses.

On facebook, CHW Weekly they have several nice small horses, ponies that are probably dead broke for cheap, and those poor things have a deadline or else. There's an older chestnut mare right now that is pulling at my heart strings. I shouldn't look at that page but I've got a real soft spot for old mares.

An OTTB is not the horse to put a toddler on. Their training is kind of limited to running their heads off and it takes a lot of time to slow one down. Being locked in a stall during track life and then injury is going to cause more problems.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Get a dwarf goat instead. She can brush it, feed, care for it, just like you would a horse and it won't cost an absolute fortune or possess the ability to kill her in a single stomp. 

Horses are wonderful but they are not an appropriate pet for a toddler!


----------



## chinoerika (Jun 10, 2013)

*Free Horse ????????*

I can see you would like this free horse, but there is no such thing as a Free Horse. From my point of view, sooner or later the horse is going to need dental work. Dental work can cost you a lot of $$$$$$$$$$$. I know because I have been doing Equine Dentistry for many years. Not to mention the other vet bills, feed ,and shelter. Good luck to you.


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Let's say this horse ends up being 99% bomb-proof, is gentle with children and does great with your sister..... what about a few years from now when your sister decides she actually wants to ride? The OTTB would just be standing around eating.... again. Or your sister could turn out to be terrified of horses and want absolutely nothing to do with them. I wouldn't get a horse with your sister in mind when she's not even old enough to be introduced to horses yet. If you just want to rescue the horse and have the finances to do so, then go for it. My biggest dream is to have a farm animal rescue and I want to be able to rescue any animal, no matter how "worthless" some may say it is. But for your personal situation, are you going to want an animal (especially since you have to pay for board) that will only be able to be led around, petted and groomed.... for the next 20 years?


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

If you want to rescue this horse as a rescue then go for it, but do not get this horse as an intro for a toddler. Reasons have already been stated above.


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

Since you have an infant sister, I'm going to assume you are very young yourself; if you are in your early teens, your own life will go through drastic changes over the next 10-15 years.....leaving home, college, establishing your own identity.....can you commit to a difficult to place, unsound horse during that time? You are not doing him any favors getting him only to took rehome him again due to predictable changes in your own life.


----------



## CASugar (Oct 17, 2014)

PASS on this - no run! See my post about "The Trojan Horse" there are so many out there attached to desperate people pleading a case.
Better Idea. Keep your little sister safe while she is in diapers. Petting zoos are perfect exposure for little ones, they can't be put to work grooming at that age. Come 5 why not get her something she can love, brush, feed and ACTUALLY ride? Something short like a pony so she can lay all over it, if she falls off, it's a short trip to the ground and no harm done. I started seeing my daughter standing on my TB mare's back ( circus style ) and taking her over jumps when she was 7. So I got her a POA. Best thing I ever did. This was the perfect pony she could do what ever she could imagine and nobody got hurt.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Are you the one who will be financial responsible for the 'free' horse? If you are then it is your business on how you wish to flush your money.

If not.........


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Why do I get the impression that this is less about "get my sister a horse" and more about "oh, poor pretty horsey. It's free! Let's save it!"? I could be wrong, but that's the impression I got from your post.

1. It's a gelding AND it's unsound for anything except a pasture pet. Why are you so concerned about it's pedigree?

2. I'm all for getting kids exposed to horses early, but seriously? An OTTB that's permanently lame? I've known a couple of OTTBs who could be trusted with little kids, but they were DEFINITELY in the minority.

3. Sounds like this chick is desperate to unload this deadweight off her feed bill, so is offering him to any schmuck with a big heart and little sense.

I agree with the others. Run, do not walk, away from this one. Far, FAR away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

This is a bad idea.

Even if you have your own property with all the feed needed and heaps of room you're still looking at farrier regularly, and dental and vet. OTTBs can be hell to keep on, often need to be rugged to maintain their weight.

On top of all this he is too big, young and unreliable to introduce to a child. There are hundreds of sweet horses that need saving.

Lease a little pony, leases like that with grown kids still attached to their childhood horse come up fairly regularly. Then if your sister wants to ride when she's older you can get her a pony or horse that's safe.

I don't understand why you would chose this horse for this purpose. Its possibly the worst sort of horse to chose.

Its your choice what you do but getting this horse you are signing up for 20 years or euthenasia, neither is cheap. What happens when you have your own kids? Move to a new state? Want to travel the world? What's going to happen then?


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

If you are in a position to adopt a pasture pet then I say go for it. If, however, you are young and your circumstances may change in the near future I would steer clear. OTTB Connect is a great page (I'm a member too) and they usually are able to find good situations for horses like the one you've posted about. It's your decision just use your head not your heart. And I can personally tell you there is no such thing as a "free" horse. My OTTB was "free". One of my grandpa's ex racers. See my "Worn Teeth" post in horse health and you'll see what I mean . Best of luck in your decision.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Bad idea all around. Everyone else already covered the reasons why.


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

If you have the money and the time, I say go for it. It's ultimately your decision. There is a slight chance he could get better, and if his condition worsens, you could always put him to sleep.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

If you do decide to go for it and you decide to sell because he wasn't what you hoped for or he doesn't have the mellow attitude needed for a 1 1/2-2 year old baby, no one is going to buy him... It sounds like the owner is trying to push him onto you by saying you can have him without asking you questions first.... I personally wouldn't do it.. My little sister (now 4) just likes to ride her horse.. I think if your looking for a horse that your sister can learn how to take care of, get her a older dead broke gelding that is sound and gentle.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

OP -- any update for us? Did you make a decision?


----------



## Cloverbug (Jul 12, 2014)

Mdesera could you private message me regarding this horse? I tried to PM you but it would not allow. This horse has recently (this week) come into my barn through a boarder. This story is very different than what the owner told my boarders and just trying to get to the bottom of his true story.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Closing thread for review


----------

